# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  التظلم من النتيجة وطلب الرأفة في الفرقة الثالثة كلية الحقوق

## مونيا

*          بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**مجلس الدولة*
*محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة* 
*          - الدائرة الأولى*
*مسودة الحكم الصادر بجلسة  * * 17  * * /  * *12   * *  /2007* 
*فى الدعوى رقم 4140  لسنة     * *21 ق* *المقامة من* */* 
*ضـــد  :* *رئيس جامعة المنصورة 2- عميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة*
*    الوقائع*
*أقام المدعى هذه الدعوى بعريضة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ  * *25**/* *9** /1999  طالبا الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار* *الصادر بإعلان نتيجته فى امتحان الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة العام الجامعى 1998/1999 المتضمن رسوبه مع* *ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار  وتنفيذ الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات*
*وقال شرحا لدعواه أنه  التحق بكلية الحقوق  جامعة المنصورة فى العام الجامعى 1996/1997 ونجح فى الفرقتين الأولى والثانية وأدى الامتحانات فى الفرقة الثالثة  وفوجئ برسوبه فى خمس مواد هى اللغة الانجليزية  9 درجات والقضاء الإدارى 8 درجات و القانون التجارى 7 درجات والمالية العامة 7 درجات  وقانون العمل 5 درجات  وتظلم من هذه النتيجة  دون جدوى وأضاف المدعى أنه يقطع بوقع خطأ ما فى عملية التصحيح  وإذا فرض جدلا بتمام عملية التصحيح على الوجه المقرر قانونا فإن الجامعة المدعى عليها أخطأت بعدم تطبيق قواعد الرأفة التى قررها مجلس الجامعة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 25/12/1995 مما يعيب القرار الطعين بعدم المشروعية وإساءة استعمال السلطة  إذ يترتب على تطبيق هذه القواعد  منحه 6 درجات يتم توزيعها بواقع درجة واحدة  لمادة اللغة الانجليزية  ودرجتين لمادة القضاء الإدارى وثلاث درجات لمادة القانون التجارى ومن ثم يعتبر ناجحا  بتخلف فى مادتين وينتقل  إلى الفرقة الرابعة وهو ما لم تفعله الجامعة مما يعيب مسلكها  بعدم المشروعية وانتهى المدعى إلى طلب الحكم له بالطلبات سالفة البيان*
*              ونظرت المحكمة  الشق العاجل من الدعوى بجلساتها على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن  الجامعة حافظة  مستندات ومذكرة دفاع طلب فى ختامها الحكم أولا بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفة بالنسبة للمدعى عليه الثانى ثانيا رفض الدعوى بشقيها العاجل والموضوعى وإلزام رافعها المصروفات*
*                   وبجلسة   29/11/1999 حكمت المحكمة حكمت المحكمة : بقبول الدعوى شكلا ، وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه ، وألزمت المدعى مصروفاته ، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها* 
*               وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريرا بالرأى القانونى فى الدعوى ارتأت فيه الحكم بإلغاء قرار جامعة المنصورة فيما تضمنه من اعتبار المدعى راسب فى الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق فى العام الجامعى 1998/1999 مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار أهمها اعتباره ناجح ومنقول للفرقة الرابعة بتخلف مادتين وإلزام الجامعة المدعى عليها المصروفات* 
*                   ونظرت المحكمة الدعوى بجلسة 21/5/2001 وما تلاها من جلسات على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات  حيث قدم الحاضر عن المدعى إعلانا  بتعديل الطلبات  بإضافة طلب جديد بقبول الطلب الإضافى شكلا وفى الموضوع بأحقيته فى التعويض المناسب الذى تقدره المحكمة جبرا للأضرار المادية والأدبية والنفسية التى أصابته من جراء صدور قرار جهة الإدارة المطعون فيه وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات*
*                وبجلسة 2/3/2003 قررت المحكمة إحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتقديم تقرير تكميلى فى الطلبات المعدلة* 
*                     وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريرا تكميليا فى الدعوى ارتأت فيه الحكم  بقبول الطلب شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلزام الجامعة المدعى عليها بأن تؤدى للمدعى تعويضا مناسبا جبرا للأضرار المادية والأدبية التى لحقت به من جراء صدور القرار متضمنا اعتباره راسبا بالفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق فى العام الجامعى 1998/1999 وإلزام الجامعة المدعى عليها المصروفات* 
*               ونظرت المحكمة الدعوى بجلسة 6/6/2004 وما تلاها من جلسات على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن المدعى مذكرة دفاع وقدم الحاضر عن الجامعة المدعى عليها حافظة مستندات ومذكرة دفاع* 
*               وبجلسة 21/10/2007 تقرر حجز الدعوى للحكم بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به   * 
*المحكمة**بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وإتمام المداولة**                    من حيث إن المدعى يهدف بدعواه إلى طلب الحكم : بإلغاء القرار الصادر بإعلان نتيجته فى الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة فى العام الجامعى 1998/1999 واعتباره ناجحا ومنقولا للفرقة الرابعة مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار  وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات*
*          ومن حيث إن الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى قد قضى بقبولها شكلا فلا محل لمعاودة البحث فى هذه المسألة مرة أخرى* 
*                 ومن حيث إنه عن موضوع الدعوى فإن المادة رقم 19 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 تنص على أن " يختص المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بالمسائل الآتية:*
*    1- رسم السياسة العامة للتعليم الجامعى والبحث العلمى فى الجامعات و العمل على توجيهها وتنسيقها بما يتفق مع حاجات البلاد وتيسير تحقيق الأهداف القومية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعلمية للدولة*
*2- التنسيق بين نظم الدراسة والامتحان والدرجات العلمية فى الجامعات .*
*             وتنص المادة 41 من ذات القانون على أن " يختص مجلس الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة بالنظر فى المسائل الآتية :*
*أولا - مسائل التخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة* 
*………….      12  " تنظيم الدروس والمحاضرات والبحوث والتمرينات العملية وأعمال الامتحان فى الكلية أو المعهد .*
*              وتنص المادة  167 من ذات القانون على أنه " مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون , تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية موعد بدء الدراسة وانتهائها والأسس العامة المشتركة لنظم الدراسة والقيد ولنظم الامتحان وفرصه وتقديراته .*
*              وتحدد اللوائح الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة , كل فى دائرة اختصاصها وفى حدود الإطار العام المقرر فى القانون وفى اللائحة التنفيذية الهيكل الداخلى لتكوينها والأحكام التفصيلية لنظم القيد والدراسة والامتحان فيما يخصها .*
*           وتنص المادة 197 من ذات القانون على أن " تصدر لكل كلية أو معهد تابع للجامعة لائحة داخلية بقرار من وزير التعليم العالى بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس الجامعة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .*
*        وتتولى هذه اللائحة بيان الإطار الخاص للكلية أو المعهد وما يخص مختلف شئونها الداخلية المتميزة , وذلك فى حدود القانون ووفقا للإطار أو النظام العام المبين فى اللائحة التنفيذية , وتنظم اللائحة الداخلية علاوة على المسائل المحددة فى القانون وفى اللائحة التنفيذية والمسائل الآتية بصفة خاصة*
* 4- الشروط التفصيلية للحصول على الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات من الكلية أو المعهد .*
*   5 -  مقررات الدراسة وتوزيعها على سنوات الدراسة والساعات المخصصة لكل منها .*
*6- القواعد الخاصة بالامتحانات فى الكلية أو المعهد .*
*   8-  نظم الدراسة والقيد والامتحان وشروط منح الشهادات والتأديب فى المدارس والمعاهد التابعة للكلية .*
*              وتنص المادة 71 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات المشار إليه  الصادر بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809 لسنة 1975 على أن " فيما عـدا امتحانات الفرق النهائية بقسم الليسانس أو البكالوريوس يعين مجلس الكلية بعد أخـذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص - أحـد أساتذة المادة ليتولى وضع موضـوعات الامتحانات التحريرية ......................*
*                       وتشكل لجنة الامتحان فـى كل مقرر مـن عضوين على الأقل ..........*
*        وتتكون من لجان امتحان المقررات المختلفة لجنة عامة فى كل فرقه أو قسم برئاسـة العميد أو رئيـس القسـم حسب الأحـوال وتعرض عليها نتيجة الامتحان لمراجعتها واقتراح ما تراه فى شـأن مستوى تقديرات الطلاب بالنسبة للمقررات المختلفة ويدون محـضر باجتماع اللجنة وتعرض نتيجة مـداولاتها علـى مجلـس الكلية لإقرارها .*
*              ومن حيث عن  المجلس الأعلى للجامعات قرر بجلسته  المنعقدة  بتاريخ 23/4/1998 أن يترك لمجالس الكليات  تحديد قواعد الرأفة وفقا لظروف كل كلية ووفقا لما توصى به لجان الممتحنين وعلى ضوء ظروف  كل كلية وفى إطار أحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات ولائحته التنفيذية وعلى النحو الذى أكده المجلس الأعلى للجامعات وأحيط به مجلس جامعة المنصورة فى 29/6/1998* 
*           وتنص المادة 42  من  اللائحة الداخلية  لتنظيم أعمال الامتحانات بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة تنص على أن  " يجبر الطالب فى مواد الفرقة فى حدود 4 درجات  فقط وبحد أقصى 3 درجات فى للمادة الواحدة  وذلك لتغير حالته من الرسوب إلى النجاح بتخلف أو من التخلف إلى النجاح أو من التخلف فى مادتين إلى التخلف فى مادة واحدة  "* 
*                ومن حيث إن القرار الصادر بإعلان نتيجة الامتحان لا يعدو أن يكون قرارا إداريا نهائيا يصدر تتويجا لمجموعة من القرارات والإجراءات المركبة التى تمارس طبقا للقاعدة القانونية التى تصدر تطبيقا لها ابتداء من تصحيح الإجابة وتقدير الدرجة المناسبة لها إلى تطبيق الضوابط والضمانات التى تفرضها القواعد واللوائح والتعليمات تحديدا للمركز القانوني للطالب بتطبيق قواعد الرأفة والتيسير والتعويض التى تلتزم السلطة المختصة بتطبيقها تنفيذا لحكم القانون والقواعد التنظيمية العامة لأعمال الامتحان والتى تختتم بقرار إعلان النتيجة وهو قرار إيجابي صريح ينشئ مركزا قانونيا جديدا هو اعتبار الطالب ناجحا أو راسبا وتحديد مرتبة النجاح المقررة له وترتيبه بالنسبة لغيره من الناجحين والآثار المترتبة على النجاح والمستمدة من القوانين واللوائح كاستحقاق الطالب مرتبة الشرف فى هذا المعني [ فتوى رقم 471 بتاريخ 29/5/2002 ملف رقم 58/1/95].* 
*                    ولما كان ذلك وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن الجامعة المدعى عليها أعلنت نتيجة امتحان المدعى فى الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة  والذى تضمن رسوبه فى خمسة مواد هى اللغة الانجليزية  9 درجات والقضاء الإدارى 8 درجات و القانون التجارى 7 درجات والمالية العامة 7 درجات  وقانون العمل 5 درجات  ومن ثم فإن المدعى يحتاج إلى 6 درجات لتؤدى إلى تغير حالته من الرسوب إلى النجاح بتخلف فى حين أن الحد الأقصى لدرجات الرأفة وفقا للقواعد التى قررتها كلية الحقوق بموجب سلطتها التى استمدتها مباشرة من قرار المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بتاريخ 23/4/1998 بترك تحديد درجات الرأفة لمجالس الكليات  وفقا لظروف كل كلية ووفقا لما توصى به لجان الممتحنين وعلى ضوء ظروف  كل كلية وفى إطار أحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات ولائحته التنفيذية وعلى النحو الذى أكده المجلس الأعلى للجامعات وأحيط به مجلس جامعة المنصورة فى 29/6/1998  وهو  سلطة أعلى من مجلس الجامعة هو  4 درجات ولا تؤدى  لتغير حالته من راسب إلى ناجح  ومن ثم يكون قرار الجامعة المدعى عليها بإعلان نتيجة المدعى راسبا مطابقا للواقع والقانون  وتغدو دعواه جديرة بالرفض  لاسيما وأن المدعى لم يثبت تعسف كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة بأن طبقت عليه قواعد مختلفة عن تلك التى طبقت على زملائه بذات الكلية  إخلالا بمبدأى المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص* 
*                 ومن حيث إن المدعي يطلب الحكم بطلب التعويض شكلا وبإلزام جهة الإدارة بأن تؤدى له تعويضا  عما لحقه من أضرار مادية وأدبية حاقت به من جراء القرار الطعين  جنيه وإلزامها بالمصروفات.*
*                           ومن حيث أن الطلب  استوفى سائر أوضاعه الشكلية ومن ثم فهو مقبول شكلا.* 
*              ومن حيث إنه عن موضوع الطلب فإن المادة 163 من القانون المدني الصادر بالقانون رقم 141لسنة1948 تنص على أن ’’كل خطأ سبب ضرراً للغير يلزم من ارتكبه بالتعويض* 
*وتنص المادة (170) منه على أنه " يقدر القاضي مدى التعويض عن الضرر الذي لحق المضرور طبقاً لأحكام المادتين 221 و 222 مراعياً في ذلك الظروف الملابسة 00000"*
*وتنص المادة (221) منه على أنه " 1- إذا لم يكن التعويض مقدراً في العقد أو بنص في القانون فالقاضي هو الذي يقدره ، ويشمل التعويض ما لحق الدائن من خسارة وما فاته من كسب 0000"* 
*           ومن حيث إن المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة والمحكمة الإدارية العليا أن أن مناط مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن القرارات الصادرة منها هو وجود خطأ من جانبها بأن يكون القرار غير مشروع وثبوت وجه من أوجه بطلانه وأن يلحق هذا الخطأ ضرراً بصاحب الشأن وأن تقوم علاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر ’’الطعن 4690لسنة41ق جلسة 15/11/1997‘‘.*
*                           ومن حيث إنه بإنزال ما سبق على واقعات الدعوى الماثلة فإن المحكمة قد انتهت إلى انتفاء ركن الخطأ  فى جانب جهة الإدارة  على نحو ما سلف عند بحث طلب الإلغاء  ومن ثم فلا حاجة لبحث ركن الضرر لعدم جدواه . وإذ انتفت أركان مسئولية الإدارة الموجبة للتعويض الأمر الذي يكون معه طلب  التعويض جبراً للأضرار المادية والأدبية التي حاقت به من جراء  القرار الطعين غير قائم على أساس من الواقع والقانون من يتعين معه القضاء برفضه* 
*ومن حيث أنه من خسر الدعوى يلزم بمصروفاتها عملاً بنص المادة 184 مرافعات**فلهذة الأسباب**حكمت المحكمة                     برفض الدعوى وألزمت المدعى المصروفات *

----------

